# Looks like Bees are getting some help from Bayer



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bayer Initiates Global "Bee Care Program" to Further Promote Bee Health

"Bayer Bee Care Centers" to open in Europe and the USA

PRWeb

February 22, 2012





Bayer initiates a global "Bee Care Program" to further promote bee health. As part of the program, two dedicated "Bayer Bee Care Centers" are to be established. In Europe, one center is scheduled to open in Monheim, Germany, in mid-summer. A second center, which will focus on North America, is planned for later in the year in North Carolina, United States.



"As a company with long-standing expertise in both animal health and crop protection, Bayer is committed to environmental stewardship and sustainable agricultural practices, including protection of beneficial insects such as honey bees," said Professsor Dr. Wolfgang Plischke, member of the Bayer AG Board of Management responsible for Innovation, Technology and Environment. "We have been providing products specifically designed to ensure bee health for more than 25 years," Plischke said. "And through promoting sustainable farming practices, we support farmers worldwide to produce safe, high quality and affordable food for an increasing world population."



The new centers will serve as a scientific and communication platform to consolidate existing and future bee health projects from Bayer companies in cooperation with external partners. They will also foster information sharing and will provide a platform for discussion and new ideas. Bayer believes that this collaboration is essential in order to find sustainable solutions that will improve honey bee health. "The Bee Care Program and the establishment of the Bee Care Centers will bring Bayer`s extensive experience and knowledge in bee health under one roof and will ensure that dedicated resources for bee health are available," Plischke said.


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

Its good they have gone from bug spray to helping our poor bees.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if I'd trust Bayer anymore than I would Monsanto.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Bayer Bee Care Centers? 
Would that be sort of like RedFox Hen Care Centers?

Sounds like a Public Relations ploy to combat all the negative publicity they've been getting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They have been helping bees and bee keepers all along before the care centers. The are the makers and sellers of check mite strips. That reduces the mite load on bees and the $3.00 per strip (4 required to treat a double deep 2 for every 10 frames per instructions .) Lightens the wallet load of the bee keeper.

 Al


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've read that some people believe Bayer is the problem with the bee die off that has happened. Their imidacloprid is thought to be responsible.


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

I heard on a radio program that the stress of constantly transporting bees and feeding them syrup
is a big factor in there demise.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since we are now getting to the I heard stage. 
I've heard cell phones are the problem.
I've heard that monsanto with GMO crop seed is the problem.

When at this time they have determined there are at least a half dozen causes in comination.

 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

What a joke this is. Bee centers from the makers of the very chemicals that are killing bees all over the world. I see they are so creative that "planting flowers" is part of the campaign. What a joke! P.R and rationalization at it's best. They hope the public will buy into what wonderful folks they are.

Beekeepers need to educate themselves to the problems in the bee industry. Bayer products are not good for bees. And even coumophos (checkmite) has been found to impact the queen, egg laying and viability. 

Bayer is the maker of clothianidin products (A neonicotinoid systemic pesticide), with recent research out of Purdue University showing it's lethal effects on honey bees. 

I have been building a page to help those wishing to learn a bit on the biotech industry, GMO, and systemic neonicotinoid pesticides as it relates to bees. It can be found here:
http://www.bjornapiaries.com/gmoneonicotinoids.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Wow! With THIS hand I help the bees and with the hand you are NOT watching........................

I wouldnt trust them even if they proved to be able to raise hives from the dead!


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

I wouldn't trust them, but I'd pay for the service. My girls simply would not store honey last summer and I couldn't feed them enough to get them through the winter. I'm 0 for 3 on my hives.


----------

